# Bedroom overhaul



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

I always advise going neutral with the color choices of things you want to last a long time. Let the jerseys and memorabilia, or other artwork placed in the room be the color, and keep the headboard and walls fairly subtle. Granted, the walls can more easily be repainted than redoing the upholstery. Since your son has requested a contemporary minimal look, it sounds like he's very mature.

I used to own a custom picture framing business and did my fair share of putting shadow box frames on athletic jerseys. They are a bit of a pain (I used to cringe when I saw Wayman Tisdale walking in the door of my shop with 6 jerseys!... jokingly, of course), especially if you are doing it yourself... but they look great when they're done. I would recommend stretching the jersey over acid free fomecore board, cut out to the shape of the jersey. Stretch and tack the garment at the seams so it's tight on the front, and any bulky fabric can be folded and hidden behind. Tack the whole thing to a backing board, usually fabric covered, which adds strength to matboard or fomecore board. Use a shadowbox frame that has enough depth to keep the glazing clear of the mounted item (it's usually smart to line the sides with fabric covered strips to match the backing), and because of size, plexiglas is probably preferable.

What about a lighting feature... a lit scoreboard or something? Or you could paint sports logos in strategic places, and when your son moves on and you 'get your room back', you can easily paint over them.

As for the color scheme, the navy blue sounds like the 'least offensive' color to expand upon. Varying shades of blue-grey could blend nice, as would neutral grey. I would introduce red sparsely... just my taste. What is the floor color? What wood colors are in there already?

Good luck. I look forward to seeing your progression. Please show us pictures when you can.


----------



## Suze-q (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Renete for the tips on the framing of the jersey! I did not think about using acid free foamcore board. I have not done that before and I really am apprehensive about it. Since he will be leaving for college next year I do want this design to be versatile so that the room can be used as a guest room while he is away but still reflect his character so that when he comes home he will still feel like its home. I think we are on the same page about the wall color. I have a nice cool gray in mind that will help with these huge walls and window. I am thinking of going a little darker on the window wall just to tighten the space up a little. I am also thinking of using the fabric(More than likely a satin finish navy, if I can match the jersey. If not, I will try to find the darker wall color) to create a frame around the base of the bed to match the headboard color. This way, when I decide to re-do the room I can simply recover the frame as well as the headboard. My taste is a more Coastal and Tropical so this is a stretch for me! I will post pictures as this progresses. Please let me know if you have any tips!


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your progress. As an artist, I only have _my_ taste to go on, and there's not really such thing as right or wrong when chosing colors, decor, and those kinds of aesthetic things. However, my many years as a custom picture framer makes me say that there are _definitely_ things you should or shouldn't do there. If you have any questions about any of that, feel free to ask. Good luck with your project.


----------

